
Kroger starts testing self-driving grocery delivery in Arizona - Varcht
https://www.engadget.com/2018/08/16/kroger-launches-self-driving-groery-delivery-in-arizona/
======
Varcht
This seems like a really good approach to practical driverless delivery. No
heavy high speed cars or trucks, no flying meat slicers, just relatively slow
and lightweight vehicles. Let's try this for a decade or so before loading the
streets with autonomous things.

